# summasketch III pro Grafiktablett



## covenant (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir ein Summasketch III pro Tablett ersteigert und wollte es jetzt schnell an meinen XP - Pechner anschließen. Leider  irgendwas nicht richtig und das Tablett wird einfach nicht erkannt. Hab es an meinen seriellen Port angeschlossen. 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem und weiß vielleicht auch ne Lösung?

Danke

Thomas


----------



## Mythos007 (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo covenant,

meines Kenntnisstandes nach sind die ADI Mircrosoftdriver für
das SummaSketch III Professional Grafiktablett, ausschließlich
für die Betriebssystemversionen 3.1/95/98/NT/Me/2000 von
Windows geeignet...


----------



## RobertEinberger (12. Februar 2004)

*XP Treiber*

Hi Thomas - hoffentlich stecke ich mich nicht an ,

hatte ein ähnliches Problem, Tablett ersteigert, nicht die passenden Treiber für Win98. Allerdings lag bei mir ein Treiber für XP dabei , den ich Dir zukommen lassen könnte.

Gruß Rob.


----------



## caduser007 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

aufgrund des fehlenden Treibers für XP konnte ich seit mehereren Jahren mein Tabllet nicht nutzen. Könntest Du mir das XP-Treiber mailen bitte?

Danke Dir


----------

